# Update On Pigeon Found In Millbury Mass.



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

FLIGHTLESS PIGEON FOUND IN MILLBURY MASS.

This is an update on the Pigeon that was found in Millbury Mass. 2 weeks ago. At the time he was found, he was seen strolling around the neighborhood for a couple of days. On the second day, when the guy noticed that he was still around, and seemed unable to fly, he brought him in and placed him in a box. He really didn't know how to care for him, but what with the neighborhoods cats roaming around, and the many hawks they see there, he didn't think it safe to leave him outside, so he caught him and went online to search for help. He found Pigeon Talk, where he was advised of different things that the bird might eat. All he had was popcorn, but it worked. The bird gobbled all that they gave him. Don and I went to pick the bird up that night, and when I lifted him out of his box, he was light as a feather. No weight at all. For his size, I couldn't believe he could be so light. His keel bone stuck out further than I would have thought possible on a bird. And he couldn't fly. We brought him home, and when I put the seed in his cage, he gobbled it. All of it! I actually had to remove the seed bowl, because he wasn't stopping. Shortly afterwards, he vomited some of the seed. I figured he just hadn't had food for so long, and the poor thing just ate too much. He was so light that I don't think his poor stomach knew what had hit it. He probably didn't know when he'd even see food again, and thought he'd better grab all he could. Well, he vomited more seed again during the night, and the next day again after he ate. I had to give him smaller amounts more often. That seemed to do the trick, as he stopped vomiting seed. I was hoping that it was just starvation that made him go so light, and not even able to fly. I don't think he had the enery to get off the ground. I gave him Spartrix for canker, just in case, and wormed him. And he is on Enrofloxyn. A couple of days ago, he started flapping his wings in his cage, and when I took him out to give him the enrofloxyn, he flew up and across the living room! I was so excited that he actually flew! He's starting to put some weight back on, as I can feel it when I lift him, and he's flying. He lets me hold him and pet his head and back and doesn't seem to mind at all. Just looks at me for a while, then he flies up on something, and when I go to get him, he flies to his cage and jumps in. He's very cute, and such a nice bird. He's feeling much better now. I don't know what he is. His feet are featherd. Can any one tell what he looks like? We call him Sammy, and I think he's a male, by the way he struts and coos at the reflection in the mirror we keep in his cage, at the suggestion of Charis, who said that a mirror would be a good idea to keep him company. Thanks Charis. He loves it. And I love hearing him cooing at the reflection. You can really tell how much better he is feeling.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Jay3.............Thank you so much for taking in "Sammy". So glad to hear that he is doing well and gaining weight. He certainly is a pretty bird. I don't know the exactl name of the birds with feathers on the feet, but I do know it's some kind of show bird.

Sammy is a very lucky bird to have been found and taken in by you. Sounds like you a a great new pet.

Please keep us posted of his progress.......and......more pictures please.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Louise, I'm sure we'll be getting more pictures, as right now he is staying in my living room. LOL.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He is such a pretty bird. Thank you for picking him up when I asked you too. You didn't let any grass grow under your feet, you just went and picked him up. By doing so, you probably saved his life. None of us knew just how debilitated Sammy really was. The finder thought he was just very tame.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's the original thread and there's more pictures there. I'm glad you got the bird. Sounds like even though he appeared to be "ok"......he wasn't and you saved him. 
I said in the above thread..........I'm pretty sure that it's a Tumbler of some sort. Don't think it's a Roller, but I could be wrong. He's pretty and darn lucky, whatever he is.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank goodness you were able to get him as quickly as you did Jay! I'm so glad the finder wound up finding PT and you  Sure is a beauty - I'm looking forward to more pictures too.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Jay,

Thank you for having a big heart and help Sammy, is a gorgeous birdy...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what a nice birdie, he is lucky to have adopted you!...I think he may be a saxon monk...so you have a nice fancy bird there...here is a pic on some I found online..


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

great job Jay . He is soooo adorable looking bird. 

Nell


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> what a nice birdie, he is lucky to have adopted you!...I think he may be a saxon monk...so you have a nice fancy bird there...here is a pic on some I found online..


Gee, he does look like these birds. Thanks. He's nice too. He's fairly calm and doesn't so much mind being handled. I'm glad those people found him and took him in. They did the most. If it hadn't been for them, he wouldn't even be here. He was so thin under all those feathers, he wouldn't have lasted much longer. He was too weak to even want to fly. God knows how long he was out there. How long does it take for a bird to get that thin and light as a feather anyway? I mean when they get lost? How long would it take for them to die of starvation?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you SO much for giving this bird a home, what a sweety.

Once a bird isn't able to find/forage food it is just a matter of days....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I always wonder how long it takes for an escaped or lost pigeon who doesn't know how to find food, to starve. I think this little guy was very close to it. He had absolutely no energy when I brought him home. It's funny. Now that he can fly, when I take him out of the cage, and try to get him to fly, he just flies back to his cage and jumps in. It must be a sense of security for him. But I wish he would fly around the room a little. His appetite is amazing. He dives in. In just 2 weeks, I can feel the difference when I pick him up. He still has a ways to go though.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good on you, Jay3 for giving this bird a home. It is sometimes very, very difficult to bring them back from emaciation to a semblance of a healthy bird. If you don't have a scale that can weigh in grams, that would be a really, really good thing to put on your Xmas wish list for Santa to bring!  As you posted, it is sometimes SHOCKING to feel just how thin and light a bird is that by eyesight looks pretty good. When they are that far down, you really should be weighing them each day to assure that progress is being made on gaining some weight.

That's a most beautiful bird, BTW!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Good on you, Jay3 for giving this bird a home. It is sometimes very, very difficult to bring them back from emaciation to a semblance of a healthy bird. If you don't have a scale that can weigh in grams, that would be a really, really good thing to put on your Xmas wish list for Santa to bring!  As you posted, it is sometimes SHOCKING to feel just how thin and light a bird is that by eyesight looks pretty good. When they are that far down, you really should be weighing them each day to assure that progress is being made on gaining some weight.
> 
> That's a most beautiful bird, BTW!
> 
> Terry


Terry, you're right. I was wishing just the other day that I had a scale like that. It would really come in handy these days. Where can I find a scale that weighs in grams. Probably sounds like a dumb question, but I don't think I've seen any. And yes, I would love to have one. It will definately go on the list.
Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Jay3 said:


> Terry, you're right. I was wishing just the other day that I had a scale like that. It would really come in handy these days. Where can I find a scale that weighs in grams. Probably sounds like a dumb question, but I don't think I've seen any. And yes, I would love to have one. It will definately go on the list.
> Thanks.


Walmart or Target are probably going to have the best buys .. around $30.00 or less. Get one that does both grams and ounces and also has the tare feature.

Mine is old, but it works so very well! Here is a link to a similar one to what I have: http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/salter-5201.aspx

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I got one at Tuseday Mornings just like the one Terry has.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Terry. I went in and checked it out. I'll order it when I get home from work. It'll come in very handy.


----------

